# LOTM - April 2021 (g-man)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for April 2021 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

April 2021 Nominations:

1) Pete1313 - Lawn Journal


2) bernstem - Lawn Journal


3) The_iHenry - Lawn Journal


4) leefjl63 - Lawn Journal


5) g-man - Lawn Journal


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

I nominate @Pete1313
My guy is out here DOIN' IT.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=367339#p367339


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@JLavoe thanks for the nomination! My lawn is not even in "go" mode yet!

I nominate @bernstem and gets my vote! His lawn is off to a good start this season!

bernstem - Lawn Journal


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I nominate @The_iHenry

Journal


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I nominate @leefjl63.

Link to post.

Photo I like:


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Thanks for the nom @Wiley


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

It's going to happen folks - long overdue!

I nominate @g-man - this is a winner!

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=25721


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tough decision this month - these are some very nice lawns!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Had to go @g-man. So close too many times. That is crazy nice for March or anytime really. Mine hasn't even woken up fully.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congratulations to @g-man :thumbsup:


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Very inspiring! Great results all around!


----------



## smartbutpoor (Mar 12, 2021)

All of the lawns here are so beautiful. Congratulations, g-man!


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Congrats @g-man


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Congratulations @g-man - he's come close so many times. I knew this would be the one! Well deserved.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Congrats @g-man! Well deserved and so long overdue!


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

Congrats @g-man . I wonder how many people you have helped to lawn of the month before now. Thanks for all you do for us over in the cool season forum.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Thanks for the nomination and votes. This is a great community for us to share our experiences and enjoy this hobby.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Congratulations @g-man you've helped a ton of people on this forum, and your yard is looking great.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Alex1389 said:


> Congrats @g-man! Well deserved and so long overdue!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

Congrats @g-man !


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Congrats! @g-man Your lawn is always an inspiration!


----------



## leefjl63 (Dec 23, 2020)

Congrats @g-man!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Congrats @g-man! You deserve it! One of the finest members here and the lawn is always on point.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Congrats @g-man ..Very nice!


----------

